
Show HN: Show Me Your Startup - 100-xyz
What startup project have you been working on recently?  What does it do?  What stage is at?<p>Also, startupschool starts on Jan 20, so an excellent time and place to get involved.<p>For me:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;toonclip.com<p>Its a place where creatives can produce and share simple Flash like animation with drag and drop and no programming.  Sandbox here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;toonclip.com&#x2F;editor<p>MVP released after considerable feedback from folks at YN.
======
KloudTrader
Voice editor for machine generated and cloned voices. Launching soon for
[https://auditus.cc](https://auditus.cc)

Here's a sneak preview:

[https://imgur.com/a/m2etIIb](https://imgur.com/a/m2etIIb)

